# Red and Green Dots



## Superchief (Oct 16, 2010)

What do the red and green dots in the signature area indicate? I couldn't find this information anywhere on the site. Thanks.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 16, 2010)

green = poster is online and logged in


----------



## Superchief (Oct 16, 2010)

This is confusing because my posts have red dots while I am logged in. Is this normal?


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 16, 2010)

It is because you chose to hide your online status during your BBS registration.


----------



## Rent_Share (Oct 17, 2010)

Never noticed them till this thread . . . . Now I am obsessed

And a blue dot ?????


----------



## timeos2 (Oct 17, 2010)

Rent_Share said:


> Never noticed them till this thread . . . . Now I am obsessed
> 
> And a blue dot ?????



Blue is "Offline". Red is "Invisible" (Online status blocked by user)


----------



## Rent_Share (Oct 17, 2010)

timeos2 said:


> Blue is "Offline". Red is "Invisible" (Online status blocked by user)


 

This is what happens when I ASSume




> What do the red and green dots in the signature area indicate? I couldn't find this information anywhere on the site. Thanks.


 


> green = poster is online and logged in


 

OP Asked "what does red and green mean" response only answered fpr green so I assumed red was the opposite of green  offline, not paranoid LOL



:deadhorse:


----------



## Superchief (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks for the information. I didn't even realize I had chosen to be invisible. I think I'd rather be 'green'.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 17, 2010)

You can check your user profile and see how you have it marked:

Click on *User CP* in the blue bar at the top of the page.
Then click on *Edit Options*.
Then see if you have *"use invisible mode"* checked - if so, uncheck it.

Be sure you scroll all the way down to the bottom of the window and check *Save Changes.*


----------



## Makai Guy (Oct 17, 2010)

Place your cursor on most (all?) icons you see on the board for a couple of seconds and a tool tip should pop up explaining the icon.


----------



## aptiva (Oct 21, 2010)

*Red - Green & EDIT symbols*

Have always wondered why= When I post a  reply  it shows the edit  sign on the left.
Doing something wrong coz it is only dumb me this happens too.


----------



## Karen G (Oct 21, 2010)

aptiva said:


> Have always wondered why= When I post a  reply  it shows the edit  sign on the left.
> Doing something wrong coz it is only dumb me this happens too.



I think the Edit icon appears on the bottom left of all posts--at least I can see that on every post.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 21, 2010)

*Edit Is On The Left.  Quote Is On The Right.*




aptiva said:


> Have always wondered why= When I post a  reply  it shows the edit  sign on the left.


Well, shux, the _Edit Sign_ has got to be _somewhere_.  So why not on the left ? 

Otherwise, how could you -- you know -- revise & extend your remarks after the fact ? 

_Edit Sign_ used to be over on the other side, right next to the _Quote Sign_.  The Grand Pro got it moved because too many people were clicking on the _Quote Sign_ by mistake when they intended to click on the _Edit Sign_, leading to all sorts of confusion.   

BTW, back in the olden days the _Edit Sign_ stayed on people's TUG-BBS entries indefinitely, meaning that people could go back years later & rewrite old entries to say exactly the opposite of what they said originally.  Then somebody involved in a semi-contentious TUG-BBS discussion topic went back & erased everything he had sent in on that topic, as if to cover all his tracks, so the Grand Pro fixed it so that the _Edit Sign_ remains available for clicking only just so long (i.e., a day or 2) before it disappears & the opportunity for track-covering goes away. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Makai Guy (Oct 21, 2010)

aptiva said:


> Have always wondered why= When I post a  reply  it shows the edit  sign on the left.
> Doing something wrong coz it is only dumb me this happens too.



It will only show you the edit icon on posts that you can edit.   You cannot edit other people's posts, just your own, so your own posts are the only ones in which you'll see the edit icon.  

Karen, as a moderator, can edit everyone's posts, so she sees the edit icon on all posts.


----------



## Karen G (Oct 21, 2010)

Makai Guy said:


> It will only show you the edit icon on posts that you can edit.   You cannot edit other people's posts, just your own, so your own posts are the only ones in which you'll see the edit icon.
> 
> Karen, as a moderator, can edit everyone's posts, so she sees the edit icon on all posts.



Makai Guy, thanks for clarifying that for me. I learn something new every day!


----------

